# Price for Tank



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a 110 (tall) tank + stand + skimmer -- ETSS(and some plumbing and has bulkhead) + lighting for it.

Tank is in good condition. Light has never been used before. 

Just wondering what is a 'good price' for it... 

Thanks


----------

